# Nokia BL-5C battery replacement a fake



## harikatt (Aug 19, 2007)

an hot news got from a tv channel.. 

that for replacement of battery bl-5c. i have entered my 26digit battery code to know whether it is from the replacement list or not. And i got this message. I feel happy on viewing this message that my nokia 6681 set along with battery is safe.


*Product Advisory: Nokia BL-5C battery*


Your battery is not among those manufactured by Matsushita between December 2005 and November 2006 and your battery will not be replaced.

Thank you for checking your battery.  

 www.nokia.com  


Later i noticed that even without typing the accuare numbers even with 26 spaces from keyboard it says ..,,, the same  message as there is no need to replace.

so is the nokia website is making a fake confirmation for replacing the battery... what are your guys replies for this.....?????



*batteryreplacement.nokia.com/batteryreplacement/en/


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 19, 2007)

> Later i noticed that even without typing the accuare numbers even with 26 spaces from keyboard it says ..,,, the same message as there is no need to replace.



Thats because maybe only when the numbers match with their database, you will get the replacement message.

Many people have the faulty battery, i have seen myself on several mobile shops, but customers say their battery is ok....not overheating during charging.


----------



## almighty (Aug 19, 2007)

nope its not fake
in my frnds circle which is abt 30+ two of my frnds battery comes under this battery issue, first i too thot that its money making scheme by nokia coz i think daily 1 crore ppl are visiting that site to check the battery status...
and one more thing i see that not only japan made batteries but china made batteries are also have the same problem and site gave those battery number to replace...


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 19, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> nope its not fake
> and one more thing i see that not only japan made batteries but china made batteries are also have the same problem and site gave those battery number to replace...



Are you sure about that ?...cos on tv they said only Japanese one made by matshusita between dec05 to Nov06


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 19, 2007)

I think this is fake too, a lot of my pals have bought Nokia phones during the time mentioned and none of their batteries have any issues, Nokia already issues a statement that some tens of thousands of people have seeked Battery Replacement. i dont know who are these people, none from Bangalore / Hyderabad have asked for newer batteries. 

To me, this looks like Fake Customer Satisfaction thing.


----------



## almighty (Aug 19, 2007)

yup mate i saw and surprised thats y am saying
may be the data of serial number on site was currupted or may be those serial numbers match with faulty batteries


----------



## harikatt (Aug 19, 2007)

i would like to say people just go to this nokia site *batteryreplacement.nokia.com/...eplacement/en/  

and enter any number or just empty spaces in 26digits the click on sumbit.. then also it says.. no need of replacement.. 

So an international company with having a long network over all. should it represent like an wrong database ,, as the topic is very hot for blasting of batteries...   how can we trust in this way...??

my nokia battery is also.. being very hot during charging.. but on site it says.. no need to replace.... since all the blastings are caused due to overheat problem......what should i do now..?


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 19, 2007)

One of my friend has got a battery which was identified by Nokia as faulty. And the nokia priority dealer here said that they will be replacing it with a new one soon, as soon as they get the official confirmation. The question is "when?"


----------



## almighty (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ya they are giving a certificate for faulty batteries, but not mentioning the duration


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 19, 2007)

harikatt said:
			
		

> i would like to say people just go to this nokia site *batteryreplacement.nokia.com/...eplacement/en/
> 
> * and enter any number or just empty spaces in 26digits the click on sumbit.. then also it says.. no need of replacement..
> 
> ...



Agreed, it should have output an error/number invalid instead of "no need of replacement.." May be they did it in a Hurry. LOL.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

Its not fake.


----------



## janitha (Aug 20, 2007)

Myself also got the same message. It was purchased during the specified period but made in China. BTW I have seen several BL5C batteries but none made in Japan.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have my battery serial no entered and it worked.


----------



## dreamzchm (Aug 20, 2007)

it's not fake. i checked my battery .. and it safe to continue using it but i also checked the battery of my aunt's fone and they provided with a form for providing the address for the replacement to deliver . The same thing happenened to many of friends.It's not fake.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 20, 2007)

i think its not fake
bcoz yesterday i went nokia priority dealer shop with my frnd 
& they replaced the battery


----------



## harikatt (Aug 21, 2007)

ok fine  and very good...  i also trust the nokia site... but with this mistake on site... i was disapponted.. lets find out.. what happens to my battery.. its overheating up.. when charging...


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 21, 2007)

I myself checked it for my battery and it said not in the faulty category.


----------



## casanova (Aug 21, 2007)

I got the same form for filling up my address. Waiting since for my replacement battery.


----------



## harikatt (Aug 22, 2007)

but i would like to say.. right now either due to error or some problem the site is not working correctly to check with our 26 digit battery code...


*batteryreplacement.nokia.com/batteryreplacement/en/


----------



## mk.786 (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not a fake, my battery turned out to be the one that will require replacement. I have not purchased 2nd hand stuff before . But now I know I should check before buying. Can anyone tell me instead of looking for an address. To begin with ,  do you'll know whether a replca,emt will be made for 2nd hand or only waranted or how it works. I havent seen the news detailed much on the BL-5C since I never had one before.


----------

